# Best method for photo transfer to a black shirt



## minnshirts (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this so cut me some slack if my questions sound like they came from an amateur...because they did. I've been searching the forums and found some great info but I can't quite figure out the best method for using transfers to put a photo on a black shirt. I'd like to make the shirts retail quality but most threads say not to put photo transfers on dark fabric. 

1) Are there photo transfers that could work on black shirts? I'm specifically interested in transfers, as opposed to screen printing. 

2) Are certain photographs better for photo transfers than others (i.e. high contrast, light tone etc.)?

3) If transfers are definitely not the way to go, what is the ultimate best way to put a photo on a black shirt (dtg, screen printing etc.)? And do you have suggestions for where I should go to have it done?

4) I would LOVE to see pictures, but I know I'm asking a lot.

Thank you very much in advance for all your help.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

minnshirts said:


> 3) If transfers are definitely not the way to go, what is the ultimate best way to put a photo on a black shirt (dtg, screen printing etc.)? And do you have suggestions for where I should go to have it done?



For retail quality, your only options are DTG or 4 color process screen printing. I'm experimenting with 4 color process now.


----------



## CNRS Enterprises (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello Minnshirts
so far all i have done is photograhps on t shirts tote bags and mouse pads,i can send you some photos of my pics on t shirts and tote bags if you are interested.

Den


----------



## minnshirts (Oct 25, 2007)

That would be great to see photos. What method do you use?


----------



## alldealshere (Oct 27, 2007)

You can use opaque transfer paper and depending on your skills you can make an excellent product quickly.

won't be quite the same as screen but its sellable.


----------

